# Miss me?



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I’m back y’all. I brought plenty of fish porn with me! Let me know if you want more!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome Back.Definitely has been BORING with out you and the BB.How's he doing??


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I’m back y’all. I brought plenty of fish porn with me! Let me know if you want more!
> View attachment 257692
> View attachment 257693
> View attachment 257694
> ...


We can always use more!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

joekacz said:


> Welcome Back.Definitely has been BORING with out you and the BB.How's he doing??


He sitting on a beach right now catchin sharks! Idk if he will be back around here as well as a few others.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bprice1031 said:


> We can always use more!


I’ll let these ones sink in. Don’t want to overload everyone right away!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

welcome back, been kinda boring with no fish pictures.....now, GET BACK TO CATCHING


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I’m back y’all. I brought plenty of fish porn with me! Let me know if you want more!
> View attachment 257692
> View attachment 257693
> View attachment 257694
> ...


Yeah not many pictures since ice season, just watch the wording in the second sentence with a P the mods gave some time offs for a few this past winter after it was used in pictures with the word. Just a heads up. A few guys aren’t around anymore.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

snag said:


> Yeah not many pictures since ice season, just watch the wording in the second sentence with a P the mods gave some time offs for a few this past winter after it was used in pictures with the word. Just a heads up. A few guys aren’t around anymore.


The "mods" must not watch "Family Feud" with Steve Harvey,a lot more liberal with word interpretations and that's supposed to be a family show.Oh well rules are rules.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great pictures. thanks for sharing them with us. more more more!
sherman


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't believe there was an issue with the term "Fish Porn" it was the subsequent replies.
BTW...since you've been away, nice beard and Afro.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Had a pretty decent month fishing. Before the weather went back to cold. As Bigeyurk said I’m am at the beach chasing ocean feeshes enjoying the 75-80 degree weather. Didn’t fish long today was pretty busy with friends and kids hopefully tomorrow I’ll catch something worth taking a picture of. Good to see you fine gentlemen are still around!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

You guys were gone? Never noticed. Lol Just kidding welcome back


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I’m back y’all. I brought plenty of fish porn with me! Let me know if you want more!
> View attachment 257692
> View attachment 257693
> View attachment 257694
> ...


Heck yeah!
(editted to ""Heck")


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Had a pretty decent month fishing. Before the weather went back to cold. As Bigeyurk said I’m am at the beach chasing ocean feeshes enjoying the 75-80 degree weather. Didn’t fish long today was pretty busy with friends and kids hopefully tomorrow I’ll catch something worth taking a picture of. Good to see you fine gentlemen are still around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back BB !!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

:<( :<( :<(
I'm just bummed that you,ns didn't send us any 'FISH PORN' pictures, from the SALT!
"SHARKS"?

Welcome Back ;>)


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Doboy said:


> :<( :<( :<(
> I'm just bummed that you,ns didn't send us any 'FISH PORN' pictures, from the SALT!
> "SHARKS"?
> 
> Welcome Back ;>)


Stay tuned today’s another day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Constantly 'Watching', Out-Of-State. ;>)


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Alright ladies and gents, time to hit the water with bprice, pics to come


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bite was slow and steady today. Ended with prob close to 20 fish. Gills, perch, and bass. No crappies today. Got a few nice perch though! A little chilly but overall not terrible. Good fishin with ya bprice!

Also, remember I have bear paws for hands!


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

welcome back bobber the place hasent been the same without you and big


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Bite was slow and steady today. Ended with prob close to 20 fish. Gills, perch, and bass. No crappies today. Got a few nice perch though! A little chilly but overall not terrible. Good fishin with ya bprice!
> 
> Also, remember I have bear paws for hands!
> View attachment 257804
> ...


It was nice getting out today. I only ended up catching the one fish after you showed up. Oh well that's fishing.





























At least I got my first crappie of the year.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Bprice1031 said:


> It was nice getting out today. I only ended up catching the one fish after you showed up. Oh well that's fishing.
> View attachment 257847
> View attachment 257848
> View attachment 257849
> ...


Those are some monsters!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Those are some monsters!


Where’s your fish from yesterday? Oh my bad


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Where’s your fish from yesterday? Oh my bad


Who asked you?...all, my bad...it was a joke and it wasnt even directed towards you...apparently some around here can't take a subtle jab at their manhood...it was all in good faith...lighten up and go catch some more fish...good job getting out there!


----------



## Kingdaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Here we go again


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Kingdaddy said:


> Here we go again


One post and you know this, how? Curious.


----------



## Kingdaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

?


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Can't we all just get along ?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Bprice1031 said:


> Can't we all just get along ?


We should, we're only talking about sharing fishing information or we should be. Once again, another head shaker.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Maybe this big ugly stingray I caught today will lighten the mood up in here


Sent from my iPhone using T







apatalk


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Maybe this big ugly stingray I caught to day will lighten the mood up in here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using T
> ...


Surprised it didn’t pull you in!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Surprised it didn’t pull you in!


What he said said skinny!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Surprised it didn’t pull you in!


It was a good fight!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I’m back y’all. I brought plenty of fish porn with me! Let me know if you want more!
> View attachment 257692
> View attachment 257693
> View attachment 257694
> ...


nice fro bro ... got any ice up there ?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Surprised it didn’t pull you in!


Not with them BIG MUSCLES! Lol lolI caught one of them in the Keys,beat the hell out of me,took for ever to get it in.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Tinknocker1 said:


> nice fro bro ... got any ice up there ?


Nope, tempted to go drill a hole in the nearest ice rink and see what they got in there


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hit a local lake today for about 3-4 hours. Tried all over the place and couldn’t buy a bite. Ended up going to a place where I knew I’d at least catch something. Only fished it about 30 mins. 10 crappie, 2 gills. No size at all. All on artificial.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Hit a local lake today for about 3-4 hours. Tried all over the place and couldn’t buy a bite. Ended up going to a place where I knew I’d at least catch something. Only fished it about 30 mins. 10 crappie, 2 gills. No size at all. All on artificial.
> 
> View attachment 258027
> View attachment 258028


Way to avoid the skunk!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice beautiful little trout on the deadly gulp bait


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Nice beautiful little trout on the deadly gulp bait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How'd you catch that fish in the wood?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bprice1031 said:


> How'd you catch that fish in the wood?


VERY CAREFULLY..... haha... can’t give out all my tips and tricks


----------



## Kingdaddy (Mar 18, 2018)

Why do you guys post such small little fish. I wouldn't waste my time doing that. That is not even informational at all.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Kingdaddy said:


> Why do you guys post such small little fish. I wouldn't waste my time doing that. That is not even informational at all.


I see you're new here, so I'll try and be polite. Some of us here post the good and the bad outings we have. Please enjoy the site and try to learn something. Don't be a fair weather Fisherman that bashes people that get out when they can and share the good and bad of their days Again welcome to the site.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like you guys let a legitimate question get you all riled up. You guys just got back and you’re acting like this. Personal attacks such as these will not be tolerated again. I’m deleting all those posts and remember, you’re just guests here, as he is. Be courteous.


----------

